# t5 for flowering



## polpolno1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi 
Any one try to flower with t5?
I have 32000 lumens for less then 5 ft^2 in 2700k
For two girls?some one with experiment?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2013)

WeedHopper has

I am sure he will pop in and chime in.

If not pm him


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2013)

JAAM also flowered with T5's and I think his result was good. Don't remember for sure. Weed also has like pc said.


----------



## polpolno1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hope he will pop up....
Need some advice


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2013)

It is absolutely doable to flower with T5, but you need to keep the 5000lumens per sqft rule. According to that, if you only have a 5'sq space then you are getting 6400 lumens per sqft which is enough. You will have to keep them very close to the plants the whole time as the T5 doesn't penetrate as well. But it should work just fine. You may not get as big and tight of buds as with an HID but they should still be good if that is all you have


----------



## polpolno1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I will pot another 4000 lumens just for safe side...
Any body know if I will put cfl light in blue coler (for flowering is the right colour??) It would help???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2013)

You want the orange colored cfl's they are 2700K


----------



## polpolno1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi
All my bulb are 2700k...
I'm asking if it will be good to put light bulb that
Is in the color blue...its a simple cfl that the cover is painted in blue,  their in variety of colors but from my understanding the blue is what the mj need....


----------

